
Ask HN: What is the highest paying company for a college grad? - maruhan2
Specifics:
I&#x27;m talking specifically for software engineering&#x2F;programming.<p>I&#x27;m not talking about a special outlier person. I&#x27;m talking about the average pay the company gives for recent college grads. Also, please limit to companies that hire more than five recent college grads a year.<p>Many would say Google or Microsoft, but having many friends that work there, I don&#x27;t think that is true. Any thoughts?<p>Personal experiences are welcome too.
======
tonyjstark
Kinda unrelated but my personal experience: don't only look for salary but for
a job where you learn things and that is fun. Make sure you get enough
vacation and your employer pays for some kind of education. You will spend a
lot of time at the office and that time should be enjoyable. Value your free
time!

I have a friend working on software in the automotive area and one at a bank,
both get real good money but I'm not sure if both enjoy it.

------
germs
Depends on: Country, Skill, and the Language u are typing in (programing
language)

